# baby crow



## sarahc

just a thanks to corvid for his excellent advice and support.I am stunned at the success of the splint.Took it off today and for the first time the bird has been able to perch .It's been practicing lift off all afternoon.A two legged jump into the air and gained balance and stability back on the perch.We've had a stroll round the garden and the bird has been able to sit on my hand unaided.It's miraculous.The ball of the foot is slightly abnormal but now the toes are straight and it's perched the foot is pressed into the right position.I don't know what the future will hold but it's a second chance at least.


----------



## kato

*Young Crow*

We also have a young Crow that was thrown out of it's nest a couple of Months a go. The only problem we have with it now is that it is so so tame and even comes in to watch Eastenders with us - we have called it Wurzel.

Like you we had trouble teaching our Crow how to balance and perch properly, but he soon got over this.

Here is Wurzel a few weeks back - here I am teaching it to sing.:blush:









Here Wurzel learns to fly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVu4KUjRutA

This is Wurzel today after Sunday Lunch.


----------



## FeralWild

What you need to bear in mind with Wurzel is that potentially if you keep him, he could live up to 80 years in captivity so you need to make long term plans for him or include him in your Will.

What you could do is play with him outside and let him hop and flutter about out there. If he starts to perch in trees or refuses to come inside when you need him to, leave him and shut the door on him. If he sits at the door or window looking sad then he is now bonded and you will struggle to rehabilitate him. However if he goes off into neighbouring gardens and starts to explore when left alone, then he is not bonded and you can leave him out for longer periods. It is possible with a rescued corvid chick to have them as liberty pets which means you feed them and they visit you everyday but they live wild and in some cases they even pair with wild birds but still come to visit you inbetween.

Some birds like corvids, recognise their carer by the shape of their face or head. To break the bond without actually just leaving him to fend for himself, wear a really over the top hat such as a woolley jesters hat or borrow your Mum's best sunday hat to wear when feeding him, but make a point not to handle or be overly attentive with him. Lay out food on a tree stump or the lawn and let him feed himself whilst wearing the hat then back off. The change in head shape makes him thing you are not you and it is simply another human feeding him. He will take the hint and eventually start to rehabilitate himself and become more independant.

I did this with a magpie chick five years ago that bonded on my mum when she found it looking forlorn on the back fence, one of the parents having being killed by the next door's cat and the other never returning to the scene. She took him in and fed him cat food and mealworms until he matured. Once old enough she took him into the garden and threw him into the air, expecting him to fly away. He didn't! Instead he fluttered up into the air and landed in a conifer tree, turned round then flew back down and in through the patio doors where he perched on her armchair looking round expectantly for his breakfast.

With the hat technique, it took two weeks before he stopped using the house and then eventually stopped hanging about the garden looking around for mum. We had put a blue plastic leg ring on him for identification and we have recently seen him paired to another, nesting in a Hawthorn hedge, six gardens down the line. They may stick around, but at least he's gone wild again. If he comes to the bird table, and mum goes out, he cackles at her a bit, but he keeps his distance.

Please note: As a freelance Wildlife carer, I seriously do not suggest the feeding of catfood to birds. Mum did this of her own accord after reading in a bird book that magpies are corvids and eat meat.


----------



## Shell195

FeralWild said:


> What you need to bear in mind with Wurzel is that potentially if you keep him, he could live up to 80 years in captivity so you need to make long term plans for him or include him in your Will.
> 
> What you could do is play with him outside and let him hop and flutter about out there. If he starts to perch in trees or refuses to come inside when you need him to, leave him and shut the door on him. If he sits at the door or window looking sad then he is now bonded and you will struggle to rehabilitate him. However if he goes off into neighbouring gardens and starts to explore when left alone, then he is not bonded and you can leave him out for longer periods. It is possible with a rescued corvid chick to have them as liberty pets which means you feed them and they visit you everyday but they live wild and in some cases they even pair with wild birds but still come to visit you inbetween.
> 
> Some birds like corvids, recognise their carer by the shape of their face or head. To break the bond without actually just leaving him to fend for himself, wear a really over the top hat such as a woolley jesters hat or borrow your Mum's best sunday hat to wear when feeding him, but make a point not to handle or be overly attentive with him. Lay out food on a tree stump or the lawn and let him feed himself whilst wearing the hat then back off. The change in head shape makes him thing you are not you and it is simply another human feeding him. He will take the hint and eventually start to rehabilitate himself and become more independant.
> 
> I did this with a magpie chick five years ago that bonded on my mum when she found it looking forlorn on the back fence, one of the parents having being killed by the next door's cat and the other never returning to the scene. She took him in and fed him cat food and mealworms until he matured. Once old enough she took him into the garden and threw him into the air, expecting him to fly away. He didn't! Instead he fluttered up into the air and landed in a conifer tree, turned round then flew back down and in through the patio doors where he perched on her armchair looking round expectantly for his breakfast.
> 
> With the hat technique, it took two weeks before he stopped using the house and then eventually stopped hanging about the garden looking around for mum. We had put a blue plastic leg ring on him for identification and we have recently seen him paired to another, nesting in a Hawthorn hedge, six gardens down the line. They may stick around, but at least he's gone wild again. If he comes to the bird table, and mum goes out, he cackles at her a bit, but he keeps his distance.
> 
> Please note: As a freelance Wildlife carer, I seriously do not suggest the feeding of catfood to birds. Mum did this of her own accord after reading in a bird book that magpies are corvids and eat meat.


 

Wow I didnt know they lived that long :gasp:
I love corvids, they are beautiful as well as being full of personality:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

My favorite family of birds!! I used to rear young crows when I still lived at home. I miss it, really.


----------



## sarahc

I was going to aim for the semi independence in the first place.I want to get it micro chipped but then would need some sort of indication that it's a tame bird.Is a ring a good idea or is there another option that would help to alert people that it wasn't to be harmed if it came into contact with them?I don't want it to be shot but I want to try for a life outside of complete captivity.


----------



## kato

What an interesting piece of information - thank you.:2thumb:

But the problem with Wurzel is that his left wing is slightly deformed so he cannot really fly. It does not look as if it going to get better either.

Wurzel was thrown out of his nest by what we think was a cuckoo. The tree is very very tall and Wurzels three brothers and sisters did not survive. Now he lives in our Garden all of the time and sleeps there too. But if you call him or sit on any of the garden furniture he comes at once for a chat and a fuss - don't laugh but he even plays peek a boo. It has surprised me how intelligent and quick to learn he is! He even beak feeds the dogs and if one of the dogs tries to run round the garden with a stick in it's mouth, Wurzel gets on it and rides bronco style around the garden.


----------



## sarahc

it sounds like you are providing a good quality of life,I hope I can.


----------



## Shell195

kato said:


> What an interesting piece of information - thank you.:2thumb:
> 
> But the problem with Wurzel is that his left wing is slightly deformed so he cannot really fly. It does not look as if it going to get better either.
> 
> Wurzel was thrown out of his nest by what we think was a cuckoo. The tree is very very tall and Wurzels three brothers and sisters did not survive. Now he lives in our Garden all of the time and sleeps there too. But if you call him or sit on any of the garden furniture he comes at once for a chat and a fuss - don't laugh but he even plays peek a boo. It has surprised me how intelligent and quick to learn he is! He even beak feeds the dogs and if one of the dogs tries to run round the garden with a stick in it's mouth, Wurzel gets on it and rides bronco style around the garden.


 
He sounds delightful:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Don't worry kato, you can leave Wurzul to me in your will, you old git! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

kato said:


> What an interesting piece of information - thank you.:2thumb:
> 
> But the problem with Wurzel is that his left wing is slightly deformed so he cannot really fly. It does not look as if it going to get better either.
> 
> Wurzel was thrown out of his nest by what we think was a cuckoo. The tree is very very tall and Wurzels three brothers and sisters did not survive. Now he lives in our Garden all of the time and sleeps there too. But if you call him or sit on any of the garden furniture he comes at once for a chat and a fuss - don't laugh but he even plays peek a boo. It has surprised me how intelligent and quick to learn he is! He even beak feeds the dogs and if one of the dogs tries to run round the garden with a stick in it's mouth, Wurzel gets on it and rides bronco style around the garden.


He sounds very special!!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## FeralWild

sarahc said:


> I was going to aim for the semi independence in the first place.I want to get it micro chipped but then would need some sort of indication that it's a tame bird.Is a ring a good idea or is there another option that would help to alert people that it wasn't to be harmed if it came into contact with them?I don't want it to be shot but I want to try for a life outside of complete captivity.


 

I used a plastic ring designed as a colour code ring for an exotic large bird such as a mynar bird. I used a purple clip ring which is unspiraled round the leg to attach it an we made sure his leg was fully grown before we put it on. The ring is slightly loose and would sit above the foot. In this case the ring would snap off if he got it caught in a branch so as not to trap him, but it was simply a means to define him from other magpies once he was intergrated back to the wild as he had no other defining features about him seperating him from other adult magpies.

When he is about during the summer while he nests, he gets a daily allowance of Ox or lamb heart slices on the bird table along with buffalo worms and he likes my mums fruit cake in the autumn which seems to build him up for the winter. We rarely see him during the winter and always worry he is ok but for the last five years he has reappeared in the spring.

You could use a metal id ring used for parrots as an identity but this will not show up clearly enough from a distance and if he was trapped or shot may not be enough to prevent a farmer or gamekeeper from destroying him.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sarah, you can buy bright coloured plastic rings from places such as poultry supply stores/sites. They are only cheap & unfurl to go round the bird's leg, then when released they curl up tighter. They are available in different sizes. I used a bright orange one on a Carrion Crow I rehabilitated & released a few years ago, so it would be easier to see on the black-coloured bird.


----------



## corvid2e1

Great to see he is doing well. very pleased the splint worked for you, he looks great. just a couple of points to make, crows and rooks have pretty long life spans, even in the wild, but 80 is a bit optermistic. 30 would be more realistic. Still long enough that a pet corvid is a long term comitment though, and not one to be taken lightly given they are so sociable and inteligent. I have several and your whole life changes to fit around them, it is not just a bird that sits in an aviary in the garden. On rings, I use plastic clip rings as the spiral ones are more prone to getting caught on things. regardles of the type, it is imposable to fit a ring with absolutly no risk of getting caught up. I have ocasionaly had to rescue BTO rung birds who get hooked up, and they are supost to have it down better than most. bright colours are helpfull when perched in the garden but unfortunetly when flying over nothing is very visable so it is unlikly to make any difference to a trigger happy game keeper. De-humanising imprinted corvids is a difficult process, as their bond with their parents is very strong. releasing a bird that is likely to enter peoples houses or land on heads and shoulders is basicly a death sentence, as few people will tolerate this behaviour from a "wild" bird for long. The problem with people who keep pet corvids completly loose is that at 6 months old most would naturaly leave their parent's territory. this still aplies to imprints and most will simply wander off at this age. this doesn't make them rehabilitated and released, it just means they have turned up somwhere else as a bird that seems to be attacking people, chasing them down the road, trying to land on their heads, getting into their house etc. This rairly ends well for the bird. all my "pet" corvids are allowed to fly free at least once a day, usualy for a morning or an afternoon, but it is always supervised, and they live inside, more like exersising a dog. extra care with this is taken when they are crossing the 6 month mark.


----------



## Shell195

corvid2e1 said:


> Great to see he is doing well. very pleased the splint worked for you, he looks great. just a couple of points to make, crows and rooks have pretty long life spans, even in the wild, but 80 is a bit optermistic. 30 would be more realistic. Still long enough that a pet corvid is a long term comitment though, and not one to be taken lightly given they are so sociable and inteligent. I have several and your whole life changes to fit around them, it is not just a bird that sits in an aviary in the garden. On rings, I use plastic clip rings as the spiral ones are more prone to getting caught on things. regardles of the type, it is imposable to fit a ring with absolutly no risk of getting caught up. I have ocasionaly had to rescue BTO rung birds who get hooked up, and they are supost to have it down better than most. bright colours are helpfull when perched in the garden but unfortunetly when flying over nothing is very visable so it is unlikly to make any difference to a trigger happy game keeper. De-humanising imprinted corvids is a difficult process, as their bond with their parents is very strong. releasing a bird that is likely to enter peoples houses or land on heads and shoulders is basicly a death sentence, as few people will tolerate this behaviour from a "wild" bird for long. The problem with people who keep pet corvids completly loose is that at 6 months old most would naturaly leave their parent's territory. this still aplies to imprints and most will simply wander off at this age. this doesn't make them rehabilitated and released, it just means they have turned up somwhere else as a bird that seems to be attacking people, chasing them down the road, trying to land on their heads, getting into their house etc. This rairly ends well for the bird. all my "pet" corvids are allowed to fly free at least once a day, usualy for a morning or an afternoon, but it is always supervised, and they live inside, more like exersising a dog. extra care with this is taken when they are crossing the 6 month mark.


 

Any chance of some photos of your birds? Corvids became one of my favourite birds after meeting a pet crow when I was a child, he was evil but very entertaining:flrt:


----------



## sarahc

thanks for all the info.Bird is well up on it's legs now,I can't believe the success of the splint even now.Do you think taking the bird out with you when walking is a possibility or is it likely to get lost.Could it be trained to a whistle do you think.I used to be able to free fly one of my parrots for sessions of an hour or so and he would return to the call of a squeaky toy.Only worked with that one bird though,never been another like him.I spend all afternoon down the garden so will make that a starting point for exercise.Bird is still living in but outside in the afternoons and I thought I would get a carrier with a perch in and it can travel with me while I'm working so it's not lonely.


----------



## sarahc

well I can answer all my own questions now.I bought a parrot harness but as the bird has grown and my friendship has grown with it I can see that being out and about will not suit.Although it shares the same intelligence,affection,playfullness as a parrot,it's a bird of panicky nature and despite being completely tame is very alarmed by unknown humans.Although the splints were super successful there is a further problem with the hips causing disability.Not enough to badly affect quality of life but it will never go free.We are wiring the complete bottom half of the garden in to allow plenty of room and I shall look out for a companion bird who also cannot be released when it's done.Just a random update really because I feel like sharing.I was going to call it something magical or mystical but it has just become known as birdy and it surely can eat vast quantities of food.
Just had a bath








sharing a biscuit








which of course must be dunked,the dog is underneath because the bird posts bits through the mesh








the feet prior to splinting








the foot splinted using Corvids advice which I slightly adapted and used macdonalds straws as splints.This bird couldn't walk or perch and it still seems a miracle that a small piece of advice from a knowledgable person has really saved this bird.


----------



## feorag

That's excellent, that you've managed to get that foot in any sort of useable condition! :2thumb:

Interesting to see how you splinted it!


----------



## Fjejdrakt

hi all...


----------



## sarahc

Fjejdrakt said:


> hi all...


Hi to you,I think you may be in the wrong section but welcome anyway.


----------



## sarahc

feorag said:


> That's excellent, that you've managed to get that foot in any sort of useable condition! :2thumb:
> 
> Interesting to see how you splinted it!


Both the feet were like that,curled and useless.The splint made of straws and soft padded tape was on a week and the balls of the feet were also held straight by the padded tape as the foot was sort of folded in half.I'll just add that on corvids advice the bird was examined for broken bones prior to the splint,there were none, otherwise more harm could have been done.


----------



## corvid2e1

That is fantastic to see him doing so well. he looks great. He should finish his juvenile moult fairly soon and will look stunning with his new feathers. Splint looks good. Did you splint his back toe as well or was he keeping it straght himself? Does he now have full movement in the foot or is it always held flat? Even if you are not taking him out, I would still work on some training. a recall command is incredably helpfull in so many situations for a free flying bird, even in your own garden! The training will also become a game for both of you and is realy good stimulus for him, getting him to think and work.
On another note, a couple of weeks ago we were called to exactly the bird I described earlier, a young Jackdaw was flying around a campsite, stealing food and objects, and landing on the heads and shoulders of all the young girls. luckly for him, a falconer happend to be staying at the site and he was recognised as an imprint and caught (although one of the girls had to do it as he won't go near men!) The owner has not come forward so we now have him temporarily until we can find him a sutable new home but he can never be released, and should not have been alowed to wander away from home as he did.


----------



## corvid2e1

Shell195 said:


> Any chance of some photos of your birds? Corvids became one of my favourite birds after meeting a pet crow when I was a child, he was evil but very entertaining:flrt:


 Took me a while to dig them out but heres some pictures of a couple of my birds.

Munin my Rook. Was unable to be returned to her parents when she fell from the nest due to servire damage to her primary and tail feathers. She did not fly until her first full moult at a year old, by which time she was completly imprinted (and scared of hights!)









Going out for the day.









Supervising some of the young Jackdaws we hand reared this year. They have now all been succesfully released.









Bringing me a present, which she had stolen from me about 2 minutes before (when it was in one piece!)









Rayne our Magpie. She was picked up at only a couple of days old by a lady who thought it would be nice to have a baby bird as a pet. As she grew and started to feather up the woman realised what she was and descided she actuly didn't want a pet Magpie, so asked pets at home if they knew anyone who wanted her. We seem to be too well known in the area for our own good, so soon ended up with a very imprinted Magpie fledgling.









Having a good look at the camera.









And an even better look!


----------



## emporium

corvid2e1 said:


> Took me a while to dig them out but heres some pictures of a couple of my birds.
> 
> Munin my Rook. Was unable to be returned to her parents when she fell from the nest due to servire damage to her primary and tail feathers. She did not fly until her first full moult at a year old, by which time she was completly imprinted (and scared of hights!)
> image
> 
> Going out for the day.
> image
> 
> Supervising some of the young Jackdaws we hand reared this year. They have now all been succesfully released.
> image
> 
> Bringing me a present, which she had stolen from me about 2 minutes before (when it was in one piece!)
> image
> 
> Rayne our Magpie. She was picked up at only a couple of days old by a lady who thought it would be nice to have a baby bird as a pet. As she grew and started to feather up the woman realised what she was and descided she actuly didn't want a pet Magpie, so asked pets at home if they knew anyone who wanted her. We seem to be too well known in the area for our own good, so soon ended up with a very imprinted Magpie fledgling.
> image
> 
> Having a good look at the camera.
> image
> 
> And an even better look!
> image


stunning pics :mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

Wow! David Munin is stunning! :flrt:

Both birds are beautiful, but he is just wonderful! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I've fallen for Rayne!!! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Shell195

corvid2e1 said:


> Took me a while to dig them out but heres some pictures of a couple of my birds.
> 
> Munin my Rook. Was unable to be returned to her parents when she fell from the nest due to servire damage to her primary and tail feathers. She did not fly until her first full moult at a year old, by which time she was completly imprinted (and scared of hights!)
> image
> 
> Going out for the day.
> image
> 
> Supervising some of the young Jackdaws we hand reared this year. They have now all been succesfully released.
> image
> 
> Bringing me a present, which she had stolen from me about 2 minutes before (when it was in one piece!)
> image
> 
> Rayne our Magpie. She was picked up at only a couple of days old by a lady who thought it would be nice to have a baby bird as a pet. As she grew and started to feather up the woman realised what she was and descided she actuly didn't want a pet Magpie, so asked pets at home if they knew anyone who wanted her. We seem to be too well known in the area for our own good, so soon ended up with a very imprinted Magpie fledgling.
> image
> 
> Having a good look at the camera.
> image
> 
> And an even better look!
> image


 

Wow they were worth the wait. Its only when you see corvids close up that you realise how beautiful they are:flrt:
Thankyou so much for sharing:notworthy:


----------



## sarahc

They are fabulous.Much more pristine than mine.On an unrelated subject,I've just found a nest of hedgehogs under the Ferret run of all places.The dog has been mithering there for weeks.I thought a mouse might be living there and took no notice.Dog started digging today so I got on my hands and knees and had a look.An adult and 2 babies curled up under there.The adult growled to my surprise.I'm thrilled.The dog has been sent packing and I'll put food out now that I know:flrt:
I bet they have been eating all the food that the crow drops.I took a quick pic,against a mug for scale before carefully returning the baby.


----------



## Jackbac

*vibrating bra*

I'm the seond time to come Reptile Forums - HomePage and just saying hello. I really like this great site. 

Reptile Forums - HomePage alwasy has amazing idea. Great website.


----------



## sarahc

corvid2e1 said:


> That is fantastic to see him doing so well. he looks great. He should finish his juvenile moult fairly soon and will look stunning with his new feathers. Splint looks good. Did you splint his back toe as well or was he keeping it straght himself? Does he now have full movement in the foot or is it always held flat? Even if you are not taking him out, I would still work on some training. a recall command is incredably helpfull in so many situations for a free flying bird, even in your own garden! The training will also become a game for both of you and is realy good stimulus for him, getting him to think and work.
> On another note, a couple of weeks ago we were called to exactly the bird I described earlier, a young Jackdaw was flying around a campsite, stealing food and objects, and landing on the heads and shoulders of all the young girls. luckly for him, a falconer happend to be staying at the site and he was recognised as an imprint and caught (although one of the girls had to do it as he won't go near men!) The owner has not come forward so we now have him temporarily until we can find him a sutable new home but he can never be released, and should not have been alowed to wander away from home as he did.


I did all the toes,very fiddly.I think they work reasonably well,can grip onto your hand and hop along the ground as well.When trying to do the upright stride that crows do it's legs cross over and it walks on it's own feet leading to stumbling.It's a shame but not a devastating handicap.I shall continue to work with him/her?then.I like the gentle crow talk it does in response to your voice.I hope it looks as spectacular as yours,I was a bit bothered by the scruffiness.Good luck with the Jackdaw.


----------



## corvid2e1

Don't worry about him being scruffy, I have yet to meet a captive young crow or rook that can manage to stay perfectly clean with completly intact tail feathers right through its first year. They are so messy and clumsy as they are learning, they always manage to get into a state. You should have seen the state of Munin when she was younger, took her nearly 2 years to get a fully intact tail! for most of her first year she had no tail or wing feathers at all! Admitedly this was mostly due to the bramble thicket she got tangled in when she fell from the nest, the main reason she could not be returned to her parents, but her clumsines did not help. Whatever remaining feathers she had, she still managed to break, she used to try to fly onto something, miss, backflip, and land on her tail! Yours will moult out just fine and look stunning, although his flights will not be until this time next year.


----------



## Circe

That is reassuring to hear that young, captive crows are scruffy oiks at first. I have a youngster who started out as a "to release"; but for various health reasons this hasn't happened and he is too imprinted now. I must have had him for several weeks before he even started to preen! He has no tail feathers at all, (they were all broken when he came to me) and his flights are poor to say the least. He is about 5 - 5 1/2 months old now and I did not think he would fly at all this year, but he has recently started and although he is not up to wild crow standard, he's not doing too badly either. He is a tatty looking beast, though incredibly endearing; and working with such an intelligent animal is huge priviledge.


----------



## sarahc

I'm amazed at the volume of food consumed.Mine leaves nothing and what can't be scoffed there and then is pushed into nooks and crannies but then there is no peace.The nooks and crannies are patrolled and the hidden booty constantly tweaked and repositoned until finally every bit is stuffed in.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: They're very entertaining in their fussiness, aren't they?


----------



## sarahc

yes.I've really enjoyed observing.He/she would have been excellent at autopsies ,dissection is another precision activity and although gruesome it's fascinating to watch.


----------



## Circe

I love his caching places. In my shoe, while it's on my foot; into the top of the sock I am wearing . . .One particularly tasty morsel he was saving for later he ran around and hid, retrieved then hid again, finally settling on the shiney rim of my bike wheel. Yep Bob, no-one will spot it there.
As for dissection, nothing is too small to take apart and eat very daintily in revolting pieces.


----------



## feorag

That reminded me so much of when I was handrearing the squirrels. They hid food in every appropriate corner. There were loads of times I ended up sitting down in great pain, cos they'd buried a hazelnut in the back of my neck which had worked its way into my knickers! :lol2:


Months after they'd gone I found hazelnuts stashed in tea bag boxes on my storage shelves, corners of units inside my folded up garden lounger which was hanging on the wall in their playroom (my utility room!) :lol2:


----------



## Circe

One of the most interesting things about having Bob, the crow; is that my CAG, Rosie is very jealous of any time I spend with him. Rosie has learnt to come to me at my request, more often than not, as he saw Bob being rewarded and praised for doing just that. He also would not leave the parlour willingly but if I go into the kitchen and call Bob loudly, Rosie will come flying through. Both of these things are big breakthroughs for the parrot and I am now doing Bob's training with Rosie watching.:2thumb:


----------



## Gosyai

*avocat*

Excellente journée à toutes et tous , En premier lieu , donnez-moi l'occasion de vous montrer ma gratitude pour chacune des très intéressantes informations que j'ai lues sur cet imposant site. Je ne suis pas certaine d'être au bon endroit mais je n'en ai pas vu de meilleure . Je viens de Minnedosa, États-Unis. J'ai 30 ans et j'élève trois super enfants qui sont tous âgés entre deux et 15 ans (1 est adopté). J'aime particulièrement beaucoup les animaux et j'essaie de leur présenter les fournitures qui leur rendent la vie plus agréable. Merci à l'avance pour toutes les très intéressantes débats qui viendront et je vous remercie de votre compassion pour mon français moins qu'idéal : ma langue maternelle est le chinois et je tempte d'apprendre mais c'est très complexe ! Arrividerchi Carry


----------



## sarahc

Birdy is presumably adolescent now and I wonder whether sexing is visibly possible and whether if I can find another disabled bird of the crow family they could be joined together as companions. I'm in awe of just how much food is consumed and how much time is spent secretly hoarding any that can't be stuffed down.He/she is gentle and affectionate,alarmedby strangers and black dogs,other colours welcome and is gradually dismantling my flight which is double wired to protect the wood and has with stood years of parrots easily.Birdy is pushing his/her beak through the small gauge wire and stripping the wood sliver by sliver.He/she is out in the day but sleeps in the kitchen at night.


----------



## Amalthea

He/she is beautiful :flrt:


----------



## feorag

I agree she is indeed beautiful.

Maybe you could contact local wildlife sanctuaries to see if they have any disabled crows that they could put him/her with?


----------



## sarahc

yes,I think I'll do that.I suspect Birdy is a hen,I might look for a related species rather than the same,I don't want any breeding activity.I could do with a poor flyer as Birdy isn't at all adventurous and can have supervised freedom.


----------

